# Nanny/Nursery recs



## melissasmith25 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been offered a position and will most likely be in Al Ain. Anyone know a great nursery school, preferably Montessori and English-speaking? Or have an awesome nanny available in August?


----------



## melissasmith25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nanny bump!


----------

